# Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln



## Latino-chico (17. Juni 2007)

Hi, Leute wollte mal fragen was ihr macht wenn ihr langeweile beim Angeln habt z.b wenn lange nichts beißt  u.s.w habt ihr ein taschen spiel dabei oder hört ihr music ???
Würde mich über viele antworten freuen :m


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich fang an Rigs zu binden, oder andere Montagen. Aber so wirklich lange Beißflauten gibt es an unseren Weihern nicht. VIelleicht höchstens mal eine Stunde, so pauschal kann ich das aber nicht sagen. Irgeendwelche Beschäftigungen gibt es immer (auch wenn es den Schmutz der Gastangler wegzuräumen ist).


----------



## WallerKalle04 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich gehe mit dem handy ins internet!!!!!


----------



## NorbertF (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Mp3-Player....


----------



## BarschAngler1991 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Wollte noch was verbessern 

Also wenn angeln langweilig sein würde, würden wir es nicht machen. Ich kann für mich sagen, dass wenn ich auf den ersehnten Biss warte, mache ich die obrigen Dinge, nicht wenn ich mich langweilen würde. Dann würde ich einpacken und nach Hause gehen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich renne mit meiner Digitalkamera durch die Gegend und mache Fotos.  Mp3 Player (habe ich nichtmal...) oder Handygetüddel sind tabu, beim Angeln will ich die Ruhe genießen. Dafür verzichte ich sogar auf Aalglocken oder gar diese schrecklichen Piepsdinger... Manchmal gehe ich auch nebenbei Pilze suchen, das läßt sich gut mit Spinnfischen verbinden.


----------



## Latino-chico (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ja ich meine auch wenn so 2 stunden nichts beißt aber es am anfang gut gebissen hatt .
Angeln is für mich ja auch nich Langweilig nur ich Fahre oft etwas weitere strecken und habe dann keine lust wieder so schnell zurück zu fahren !! weul bin Ja erst 15 und kann nur auf Fahrad kriege in ein parr wochen ein Mofa/ Roller dann geht das ja aber jetzt mhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Beim Grundangeln finde ich es nicht so gut:man hat keine Pose die man anstarren kann, ich weiß bissanzeiger aus Ü-Eiern gehen auch zum anstarren aber ist nicht das gleiche^^.Meine Freund eknacken meistens ein beim nachtansitz und ich guck in der gegend rum und beobachte was so rum keucht und versuch mir zu merken wo denn die meisten Fische herum springen also sich herum treiben, denke über die nächste Angelstelle nach und Ess den Dosen-Mais der als Köder geplant war.


----------



## Elwood (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Lesen oder Rigs binden!!!


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



> und kann nur auf Fahrad kriege in ein parr wochen ein Mofa/ Roller dann geht das ja aber jetzt mhhhhhhhhhhhh


Ich pese auch immer Nachts um halb 3 mit dem Fahrad durch die Gegend.
Ich könnte auch mit dem Trecker aber das ist mir zu laut und ich finds klasse mit dem Fahrad Nachts durch die weltgeschichte zu fahren, dann ist man alleine auf der Straße das macht Spaß nur ich mein fahran der Fahradanhänger und hoffentlich ein großer Fisch!


----------



## kingandre88 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Also,dafür habe ich mein Handy,manchmal höre ich mir dann Musik an oder mache Bilder,je nachdem wie hell´s ist!


----------



## Latino-chico (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Ich pese auch immer Nachts um halb 3 mit dem Fahrad durch die Gegend.
> Ich könnte auch mit dem Trecker aber das ist mir zu laut und ich finds klasse mit dem Fahrad Nachts durch die weltgeschichte zu fahren, dann ist man alleine auf der Straße das macht Spaß nur ich mein fahran der Fahradanhänger und hoffentlich ein großer Fisch!



Ja aber was machs du wenn du nich so schnell weg wills aber es beißt schon lange nichts mehr . Nachts aufm Fahrad is für mich auch interresant aber ich will wenn ich mal Angeln Fahre schon etwas länger da bleiben.


----------



## punkarpfen (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Zeitvertreib beim Angeln? #q
Ich überlege dann, warum nichts beißt. :m


----------



## Kaljan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Piepser an, sounderbox lautstellen und sich aufs ohr hauen  
oder pizza bestellen. :m


----------



## troutmaster69 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich tausche mich entweder mit meinen mitstreitern aus oder überlege selbst was die ursache für die flaute ist :vik:



gruß, troutmaster


----------



## Hechthunter21 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

|kopfkratNun,ich geh dann meist ganz ruhig am See umher
(alle Rollen offen), 
und seh mir an wie Karpfen und Co am Wühlen sind in Ufernähe.
Oder aber ich geh hin, 
und geb Futter ins Wasser um zu sehen, 
wie alle Fische wühlen kommen(an einem anderem kl.Weiher)...dies natürlich immer mit einem Auge auf die Ruten...!

Grüsse aus Pulheim|wavey:


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Einhfach nur im stuhl sitzen und Natur genießen oder rigs binden oder beil längeren saisions einfach schlafen oder nen dicken welzer mitnehmen

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## Flo66 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



> Ja aber was machs du wenn du nich so schnell weg wills aber es beißt schon lange nichts mehr . Nachts aufm Fahrad is für mich auch interresant aber ich will wenn ich mal Angeln Fahre schon etwas länger da bleiben.
> __________________


Ja ich bleib meistens von 7Uhr Abneds bis nächsten morgen 5-8Uhr.
Wenn mal die ganze Nacht bis Nachts um 3 garnichts war es regnet und garkein Spaß macht dann ab nach Hus und laut singend und albernt in ner Fahrad-Kolone durch die Ortschaften.Meistens bleiben wir von Sonnenuntergang bis Sonnenaufgang.Und wenn garnichts beißt dann glaub ich jetzt ist das weil wir nicht mit Anfüttermehl arbeiten.Jaja das Anglerboard hilft ich hab so viel gelernt^^
DAS MEIN ICH ERNST!^^


----------



## daKorby (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

servus 

ich versuche meistens irgendetwas neues in der natur zu finden, oder rigs binden oder meine angeltasche aufräumen oder schlafen. |supergri

Grüße aus Bayern 

Korby


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

schlafen ist gut ! nim nen mp3 player mit oder räum bissel auf


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

also wenn bei bir nichts beist, hole ich den essensvorräte raus^^
oder ich les ne gute angelzeitschrift
oder ich hör musik


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Jo das ist das beste im Karpfenzelt gemütlich amchen die soundeerbox anstellen auf die karpfenliwege legen und pizza bestellen udn dabei gaaaanz leise sportradio hören 1111!


----------



## GoldRapper (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

also ich sitz dann da und überlege wo die unheimlichen geräusche herkommen! wenns mir dann zu unheimlich wird hau ich so schnell wie möglich ab! oder ich ärger mich wieso schon wieder nichts beißt! aber ich bewege mich sollange ich beim angeln bin keine 2 meter von den ruten weg! und elecktrogeräte hab ich sowieso nicht dabei! kein handy, kein mp3 player... nur taschenlampe und ne digicam wenn was größeres gebissen haben sollte... jagut oder ich mach ein paar montagen fertig oder räume meinen angelkoffer auf


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Zeitvertreib beim Angeln? #q
> Ich überlege dann, warum nichts beißt. :m


sehe ich genauso.
Ansonsten relaxen oder nebenbei mit der Spinnrute werfen


----------



## bacalo (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Moinsen,

als müder, alter und relativ verbrauchter dreifacher Familienvater  nur soviel:

"Manchmal bin ich am Wasser und denke. Und manchmal bin ich nur"!


Gruß
bacalo


----------



## fette beute (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich nehm immer mein laptop mit ans wasser und guck die ganze nacht pornos,fress chips und sauf bier.wenn ich dann so gegen 3 uhr richtig knülle bin versuch ich mir die fußnägel zu schneiden oder ich mach mir die haare schön. :m:m

ne ne ma im ernst,ich bin posenangler und da hab ich immer was zu gucken und ausserdem kann ja jede sekunde der erhoffte biss kommen,das find ich spannend genug und brauch mich nicht ablenken |wavey:


----------



## Bomber-Pilot1989 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Bei mir auch sehr belibt als Abiturient ist schlzeug mitnehmen und Hausaufgaben machen

mfg Bomber-Pilot1989


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



fette beute schrieb:


> ich nehm immer mein laptop mit ans wasser und guck die ganze nacht pornos,fress chips und sauf bier.wenn ich dann so gegen 3 uhr richtig knülle bin versuch ich mir die fußnägel zu schneiden oder ich mach mir die haare schön. :m:m




|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ausserdem verstehe ich die Frage nicht.|kopfkrat
Angeln* ist* Zeitvertreib.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ausserdem verstehe ich die Frage nicht.|kopfkrat
> Angeln* ist* Zeitvertreib.



angeln ist für mich kein zeitvertreib!!!!
ich sorge dafür, das ich mir in der woche immer zwei tage freihalte, damit ich angeln geh kann. 
das heißt für mich, ich bin froh, wenn ich gnug zeit zum angeln habe


----------



## Tommi-Engel (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



xxcruiserxx schrieb:


> angeln ist für mich kein zeitvertreib!!!!
> ich sorge dafür, das ich mir in der woche immer zwei tage freihalte, damit ich angeln geh kann.
> das heißt für mich, ich bin froh, wenn ich gnug zeit zum angeln habe


Da hast Du was falsch verstanden.|kopfkrat
Angeln erfordert so viel konzentration, das die Zeit alleine rumgeht.
Ich angel nicht, nur um die Zeit rumzukriegen.


----------



## Brassenfan (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

mir is nie langweilig ! entweder schau i umher und gugg was es so zu entdecken gibt oder ich binde harken oder räume meine gerätschaften auf ! also man findet immer was und das beste is wenn nichts mehr is die rolle auf und die augen zu |supergri


----------



## xxcruiserxx (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Da hast Du was falsch verstanden.|kopfkrat
> Angeln erfordert so viel konzentration, das die Zeit alleine rumgeht.
> Ich angel nicht, nur um die Zeit rumzukriegen.



aso:m


----------



## donlotis (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Hallo zusammen,


Wenn ich spinnfische: Wasser und Natur beobachten, sonst nix!

Wenn ich mal ansitze: Radio und Bierchen, das sei mir gegönnt! Beim Ansitzen verschicke ich schon mal die ein oder andere Mail per Handy...
Gruß donlotis


----------



## Natureus (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Moin!

Ich mache das, was ich immer mache, wenn ich in der Natur bin! 

Ich genieße #6.

Ich genieße den Klang der Frösche, Füchse, das Schlürfen der Karpfen an der Oberfläche, den Uhu..........und wenn der Hahn kräht und die Vögel erwachen, manchmal mich ein sanftes Lächeln der Sonne aus dem Schlafe zieht.

(Wenn nicht der Bissanzeiger zuvorkommt, hehe)

Vor allem aber, genieße ich es frei zu sein. Frei von den häßlichen Sorgen des Alltags und den traurigen Gedanken, die unser Weltgeschehen in jedem rational denkenden Menschen hervorrufen sollte. 

An Handy, Musik und an sämtliche anderen Commerz-Konsum-Luxusgüter verschwende ich nicht einen einzigen Gedanken.....

Grüße Natureus


----------



## bazawe (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen daß es mir beim angeln langweilig wird.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## nordman (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich denke, wer sich beim angeln mit etwas anderem die zeit vertreiben muss, hat entweder das falsche hobby, oder eine verkehrte einstellung zu seinem hobby.

ich langweile mich beim angeln nie. ich lasse die atmosphære auf mich wirken, geniesse die ruhe. das ist fuer mich eigentlich der wesentlichste aspekt beim angeln. wenn ich das gefuehl habe, etwas anderes machen zu muessen, was auch bei mir vorkommt, dann høre ich auf zu fischen.

angeln ist etwas, auf das ich mich entweder zu 100% konzentriere, oder ich lasse es bleiben.


----------



## anglermeister17 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Bei Beissflauten mach ich das, was ein Angler tut, der Fische fangen will: Sich Gedanken machen, wie die aktuelle Beissflaute möglichst schnell und "dick", oder "massig" ihr Ende finden könnte!!!


----------



## froggy31 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Die Taktik ändern (Köder, Montagen ) oder was knabbern.
Seit ich aufgehört hab Kippen zu Rauchen (ca. 2 Monate)
sind Beißflauten schwer zu ertragen.


----------



## Cloud (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



nordman schrieb:


> ich denke, wer sich beim angeln mit etwas anderem die zeit vertreiben muss, hat entweder das falsche hobby, oder eine verkehrte einstellung zu seinem hobby.
> 
> ich langweile mich beim angeln nie. ich lasse die atmosphære auf mich wirken, geniesse die ruhe. das ist fuer mich eigentlich der wesentlichste aspekt beim angeln. wenn ich das gefuehl habe, etwas anderes machen zu muessen, was auch bei mir vorkommt, dann høre ich auf zu fischen.
> 
> angeln ist etwas, auf das ich mich entweder zu 100% konzentriere, oder ich lasse es bleiben.


|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Feeder-Freak (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich habe immer mein Fernglas dabei und schaue mir an ob auf dem Wasser irgendwo Luftblasen zu sehen sind. Das mache ich wenn ich auf Karpfen angele.
Beim Feederfsichen sowie beim Matchfischen glotze ich immer geradewegs meine Pose oder die Spitze an.
Übrigens: Mit dem Fernglas kann man auch nebenbei ganz lustige Dinge beobachten die der Angler auf der anderen Seite des Sees macht.
Genaueres möchte ich nun nicht schreiben:vik::vik::vik:.


----------



## Brassenfan (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

zu den sachen mit dem handy ! es gibt doch nix nervigeres als wen man sitzt und angelt und dan das handy anfängt zu klingeln ! 
entweder im auto lassen oder aus machen


----------



## sebastian (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich nehm mir ein Stück Holz und schnitz so lang dran rum mit meinem Messer bis das komplett rund und glatt is, da hab ich immer stundenlang Beschäftigung und Entspannung


----------



## Hefti (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Moinsen
Wenn ich mit Kumpels unterwegs bin, wird geschnackt. Sonst träum ich von Bissen und den Riesenfischen, die ich dann fange.:m
Ein feiner Zeitvertreib.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## fantazia (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

brauche beim ansitzangeln keine beschäftigung.beobachte meine posen und einhängebissanzeiger.rechne ja jede sekunde mit einem biss.das is spannung genug für mich.es könnte ja jede sekunde passieren.meist passiert  nämlich was wenn man unachtsam is.und wenn ich nen nachtansitz starte will ich nach möglichkeit keine bisse verhauen.könnte ja der einzige karpfen oder aal biss in der nacht sein.


----------



## Der Wobbler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Kaljan schrieb:


> Piepser an, sounderbox lautstellen und sich aufs ohr hauen
> oder pizza bestellen. :m


 
Pizza bestellen ???? Wo angelst du ? Am Dorfbrunnen oder habt ihr einen Pizzaservice der jeden See abfährt und da hinfährt wo die lauteste Brüllbox steht !!!

Ich sitze am Wasser, beobachte das Wasser, die Bäume - einfach die Natur !!!
Und wenn's richtig langweilig wird - probier ich Fischreier mit Boilies den Kopf vom Hals zu schießen ! HA HA HA !


----------



## schrauber78 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich hol die flinte aus dem auto und kuck mal ob sich evtl. ein reh oder ein schwein blicken lässt. das kann ich aber nur an meinem hausgewässer machen, da es in meinem jagdrevier liegt.
ansonsten gibbet ein bierchen, was zu lesen, natur und gerätepflege


----------



## arno (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Die Ruhe genießen, der Natur lauschen und beobachten und die Bißanzeiger bloß nicht aus den Augen verlieren.
Fotos machen.
Angelkiste aufräumen, dann anschließend ein Teil suchen, das ich natürlich ganz unten in der Kiste abgelegt habe und mich kurz ärgern, das ich vorher die Kiste aufgeräumt habe.


----------



## HD4ever (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

mein Hund ist ja so gut wie immer dabei ...
mit dem hab ich nie Langeweile ( Jack Russel Terrier ) ...
wenn mal nix beißt spiele ich mit dem oder helf dem bei seinen Ausgrabungen nach Mäusen und Ratten  ...


----------



## nordman (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hol die flinte aus dem auto und kuck mal ob sich evtl. ein reh oder ein schwein blicken lässt. das kann ich aber nur an meinem hausgewässer machen, da es in meinem jagdrevier liegt.



auch nicht schlecht. kann ich aber nicht machen, bei mir erfordert die jagd noch mehr konzentration als das angeln. und gleichzeitig auf bachforellen und auerhæhnen pirschen, das geht einfach nicht.|rolleyes
da macht man dann beides ein bisschen, aber nichts richtig.


----------



## MichaelB (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Moin,

irgendwie... habe ich mich noch nie beim Angeln gelangweilt #c

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Lucky1984 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

langeweile kommt selten auf nur wenn es mal soweit sein sollte fang ich meistens an mal meinen Koffer und Tasche aufzuräumen, oder eventuell etwas Angelplatz pflege zu betreiben. Ansonsten Handy raus und rumtelefoniert. Und wenn es dann immer noch langweilig werden sollte, Sachen zusammen packen.


----------



## maesox (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Kann stundenlang is Wasser schauen ohne daß mir dabei langweilig wird....da wird`s mir erst recht nie langweilig wenn ich nebenbei ne Spinnrute oder ne andere Rute in der Hand halte!!!

Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!


----------



## nExX (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

also da ich ja meistens mit nem freund ins angeln geh fang ich zuerst, bevor es mir langweilig wird, ihn an zu verarschen! 
fals es dann immernoch langweilig ist, 

schlaf ich
radio hörn
koffer aufräumen
stippen
tasche aufräumen
ruten putzen
lernen

usw...:vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

radiohören 
carpmirrorlesen
kochen
 rigs binden
schlafen
 und  die bade gäste beobachten:q

und mit kolegen  reden


----------



## andreas0815 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

*Hey Angelspezis,*

ich kann auch Stundenlang ins Wasser schauen,ohne daß mir dabei langweilig wird:kda wird`s mir erst recht nicht langweilig wenn ich nebenbei meine Angelrute beobachte ob sich was bewegt! |bla:

*............Du sagst, der Angler sein ein Sünder**,*
*weil er nicht oft zur Kirche geht,*
*doch am stillen See, ein Blick zum Himmel*
_*ist besser, als ein falsch' gebet..........*_




*Petri*
*Andreas*


----------



## AK_894 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Langeweile beim Angel, also so was gibt es Überhaupt nicht bei mir. Weil ich ein Aktiver Spinnangler bin, und nur selten Ansitzen tu, und wen es mal der fall sein sollte. Gibt es auch Bier, und dann Kanne es Gar nicht Langweilig werden.:q


----------



## schnaps01 (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

bin froh das an meinen bevorzugten gewässern das handy keinen emfang hat , ab und zu ne kippe und ne tasse kaffee das wars.


----------



## ShortyNordenham (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

moin!
je nachdem wo ich sitze wesermündung/ nordsee nach schiffen gucken (damit ich weiß was in den nächsten tage an arbeit kommt) am teich / kanälen Handy aus und einfach auf wasser schauen und entspannen. wenn keine schiffe da sind gilt gleiches auch für wesermündung/nordsee.
ab und zu kaffee/tee und ne zigarette
eventuell wenn er dabei ist mit meinem hundemonster kuscheln/spielen

TL
Shorty

Ps.: es gibt auch tage da bleibe ich von vorherein zu hause weil ich einfach kein wasser mehr sehen kann .......


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Wenn ich sone klassische Aalnacht habe wo es die ganze Nacht nicht beisst..und mir um gegen 2e langweilig wird. Höre ich leise Radio oder was so im Wald rumkeucht oder mach mir was zu Essen.... sonst hat man ja genug Beschäftigung die Pose mit Adlersaugen zu beobachten, daher bei mir mindestens eine Angel mit Pose.


----------



## Pilkman (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Moin!

Also sowas wie Langeweile ist bei mir beim Angeln normalerweise ein Fremdwort. Die Ruhe und das direkte Naturerlebnis ist doch gerade ein essentieller Bestandteil des Angelns. #6

Aber letztes Wochenende hatte ich bei meinem Karpfenansitz eine Phase, wo ich ehrlich überlegt habe: "Mist, was machst´n jetzt? " Denn pünktlich nach dem Aufbau der Ruten und meines Brollies fing es am Nachmittag an, wie aus Eimern zu prasseln und zu stürmen. Und das ging eigentlich unverändert bis zum nächsten Tag um die Mittagszeit. Das Brolly komplett zu, alle Rollos vor den Fenstern, kein Blick auf das Gewässer möglich, finster wie im Bärena*sch, eine Geräuschkulisse bei der man Radiohören oder ähnliches voll vergessen konnte, auf mein Buch über germanische Mythologie konnte ich mich auch nicht konzentrieren... |rolleyes

... im Endeffekt hab ich mir ein Skatspiel auf mein Handy runter geladen und die ganze Zeit Skat gekloppt. :q
Okay, drei nette Karpfen haben mich zwischendurch noch aus dem Wetterschutz gebeten...


----------



## andreas0815 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Latino-chico schrieb:


> Hi, Leute wollte mal fragen was ihr macht wenn ihr langeweile beim Angeln habt z.b wenn lange nichts beißt  u.s.w habt ihr ein taschen spiel dabei oder hört ihr music ???
> Würde mich über viele antworten freuen :m


 

*Hallo Leute,*

#awem wird beim Angel denn schon Langweilig?

*Von allen Freuden, die ich kenne, geb´ ich dem Angeln meinen Preis. Wie muss sich Leib und Seele plagen, bei manchem Zeitvertreib. Hier ist die Hand nur, die die Arbeit tut, der Geist ist frei und kann sich den Gedanken weihen.*
*Das schönste am Angeln ist - die Abwechslung und die Ruhe*


*____________________________Petri Andreas*


----------



## Anglerfreak (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

wenn nichts los ist n bissel stippen oder senken da geht eig. immer was. ansonsten Vorfächer binden, Maiskörner ins Wasser schnipsen an Grashalmen rumpulen|supergri essen Sonnen Bilder machen... und wenn es regnet und man nua uunterm Schirm sitzen kann Bilder machen und musik über Kopfhörer hören... oder einfach mal gar nichts tun und die Natur genießen|rolleyes 

mfg Anglerfeak


----------



## Sxxlflx (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Pizza bestellen ???? Wo angelst du ? Am Dorfbrunnen oder habt ihr einen Pizzaservice der jeden See abfährt und da hinfährt wo die lauteste Brüllbox steht !!!



machen wir auch...es gibt etliche gewässer welche noch im Lieferbereich der Pizzaläden liegen...und die meisten haben auch kein Problem damit...das nervige ist nur die wegbeschreibung beim ersten mal...


----------



## Taco65 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Wenn gerade nciths beisst...

habe ich es immer vor meine Ausrustung zu sortieren, neue Rigs basteln usw. 

meistens hock i nur da, trink ein Bier, schau das wasser an und denke, "gott sei dank, keine Anrufe"

oder ich warte bis mein Kumpel im stühl einschläft das ich sein Bissanzeiger zur leben wecken kann, der fällt immer darauf ein


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich versuche immer nebenbei fürs Studium zu lernen, jedoch bleibts meistens beim guten Vorsatz, da ich Einiges (Lehrbücher) im Rucksack dabei hab. Meist bleibts beim guten Gewissen, dass man was mit hat, nur die Zeit nach dem Angeln ist dann eher mit Gewissensbissen behaftet (wenigstens dann kommen die Bisse)


----------



## andreas0815 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer nebenbei fürs Studium zu lernen, jedoch bleibts meistens beim guten Vorsatz, da ich Einiges (Lehrbücher) im Rucksack dabei hab. Meist bleibts beim guten Gewissen, dass man was mit hat, nur die Zeit nach dem Angeln ist dann eher mit Gewissensbissen behaftet (wenigstens dann kommen die Bisse)


 

*Hallo,*

wenns so wäre:l lieber einen kleinen Waller (ist relativ)als drei kleine Karpfen!


Angeln ist das Aufregendste überhaupt..auch wenn nichts beißt!!!
_____________________
Petri Andreas


----------



## Francis80 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

wem wird den beim angel langweilig????


also wenn gar nix beissen sollte is es ein be... tag sein pack ich meine sachen zusammen und fahr nach hause.

aber langweilig werden...


----------



## Der Wobbler (24. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Soulfly schrieb:


> machen wir auch...es gibt etliche gewässer welche noch im Lieferbereich der Pizzaläden liegen...und die meisten haben auch kein Problem damit...das nervige ist nur die wegbeschreibung beim ersten mal...


|thinkerg: das habe ich noch nie gehört - aber wenn das geht  "KLASSE" find ich eine gute Idee - und wenn's der Pizzaservice mitmacht, echt edel !


----------



## Living Dead (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> |thinkerg: das habe ich noch nie gehört - aber wenn das geht  "KLASSE" find ich eine gute Idee - und wenn's der Pizzaservice mitmacht, echt edel !




Wir ham uns mal 35 Pizzen ins Zeltlager liefern lassen ; )


----------



## Forellenseeprofi (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

mache ich auch immer pzza bestellen !!!


----------



## dereineda (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

hmm... Enten mit Boilies füttern und sich drüber kaputtlachen wie sie die futtern wollen aber nich runterkriegen...


----------



## Der Wobbler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wir ham uns mal 35 Pizzen ins Zeltlager liefern lassen ; )


 
Ja OK - bei 35 Pizzen, stehen dem Pizzabecker die Dollarzeichen in den Augen und er wittert sein Geschäft aber für eine Pizza rund um einen See fahren und vieleicht noch so einen Spruch wie "DIE PIZZA ISS SO KALT WIE DIE FISCHE, DIE ICH GEFANGEN HABE" kann ich mich nur schlecht vorstellen !
Da denkt man immer der Service in Deutschland stirbt aus !?!?!


----------



## Endo (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

#hHallo da!

Kormorane schiessen is auch lustig.
aber nur wenn ich die dicke Lisa (mein Labrador mithabe um die viecher rauszuholen.
Natürlich nur wenn die keine Schonzeit haben!!|znaika:

Petri und Waidmanns Heil:vik:


----------



## Gufi Angler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Ich nehm mien lufzgewähr ans wasser und baller die nervigen fischreiher ab.|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## esox_105 (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Ich nehm mien lufzgewähr ans wasser und baller die nervigen fischreiher ab.|muahah:|muahah:


 

... lass das mal den oder die richtigen lesen, dann hast Du richtig Ärger am Hals ...

... und den wünsche ich Dir auch.


----------



## Mendener (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Jo, das wird teuer. |peinlich für uns Angler ... ich hoffe das war Spass!


----------



## Mikesch (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Kaljan schrieb:


> ... und sich aufs ohr hauen ...


Das tut doch weh. :q


----------



## esox82 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Gufi Angler schrieb:


> Ich nehm mien lufzgewähr ans wasser und baller die nervigen fischreiher ab.|muahah:|muahah:


 

ich hoffe,das war jetzt nur spass,oder?
finde ich nämlich nicht zum lachen#d:r|gr:


----------



## Big Rolly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Wozu mp3 am Wasser? oder Internet mit Handy??

Geh ich zum angeln oder wie ??
...............................................................................................


Als Gott merkte das angeln nur was für Spezialisten ist erfand er noch schnell das Tischtennis spielen |rolleyes


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Angeln ist für mich Zeitvertreib, wenn jedoch Beißflaute kommt und ich nicht gerade mit der Spinnrute unterwegs bin dann:

  Treibholz am Ufer finden und daraus nen Fischtöter schnitzen, gerne nen größeren um die Spacken die dusselig fragen: warum ich denn die Fische quälen muß, davon abzuhalten mich dumm von der Seite anzulabern.

  MP3 Player raus und Mucke rein.

  [FONT=&quot]Schwäne anschauen (habe sogar nen Kumpel bei den Schwänen, der ist an meinem Gewässer immer da wo ich bin und angelt mit, der beobachtet genau wie ich die Posen usw., dass sieht echt geil aus wenn man das von der Seite betrachtet, ist auch der einzige Schwan der von mir jemals was zu essen gekriegt hat und auch weiter kriegt, cooles Tierchen. Es darf sich mir auch kein Spaziergänger dort nähren das gibt Haue...). [/FONT]


----------



## Felix 1969 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Oft sind noch Kollegen da,mit denen mann sich unterhalten kann.Zwischendurch mal Tackle neu sortieren,ne Angelzeitschrift lesen oder nervige Fragen von Passanten beantworten|director:

Felix


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> ...oder nervige Fragen von Passanten beantworten|director:
> 
> Felix




 Dumme Fragen gibt es nicht, es gibt nur dumme Antworten und blöd von der Seite anquatschen.

  Wenn ein Passant mich vernünftig fragt, dazu gehört ein guter Ton und nicht: 

  „ey Alter...“ 

  bekommt er auch eine vernünftige Antwort. 

  Auf solche Nervensägen höre ich nicht und stell mich taub, bis mir der Kragen Platzt und ich meine Standard Antwort gebe: 

  „Sie haben 10 Minuten Zeit sich aus meinem Blickfeld zu entfernen, sollte dies nicht geschehen rufe ich die Polizei und zeige Sie an“

  Kinder, die interessiert fragen, bekommen immer eine Antwort, gibt hier auch welche die mir vom anderen Ufer Petri Heil wünschen, finde ich z.B. klasse. Gerade Kinder sind mir die liebsten, die sind wenigstens offen für das Angeln und nicht voreingenommen. 

  Ein bisschen Werbung für die Angler und deren Tun ist immer gut. 

  [FONT=&quot]Abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung das Kinder unsere Zukunft sind und daher mehr Beachtung verdienen und nicht einfach vor der Glotze abgesetzt werden sollen. Ich werde auch meine Kinder mitnehmen und versuchen ihnen meine Leidenschaft zu vermitteln.[/FONT]


----------



## Gralf (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> „Sie haben 10 Minuten Zeit sich aus meinem Blickfeld zu entfernen, sollte dies nicht geschehen rufe ich die Polizei und zeige Sie an“



|muahah:

Gute Idee. Ab sofort lasse ich auch Leute wegen
 "Unerlaubtem Aufenthalt im Blickfeld" von der Polizei 
einsperren.


----------



## Big Rolly (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> nervige Fragen von Passanten beantworten|director:
> 
> Felix




Ich hab da so meine Standartantworten:

Wenn jemand fragt ob da Fische sind sag ich noch freundlich ja .

Wenn dann aber die blöde Frage kommt ob die auch beissen, dann sag ich meistens schon etwas genervt:

 Nein die Fische im Neckar sind gut erzogen die lassen sich streicheln.


Die blöden Gesichter müsstet Ihr mal sehen :vik:


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Gralf schrieb:


> |muahah:
> 
> Gute Idee. Ab sofort lasse ich auch Leute wegen
> "Unerlaubtem Aufenthalt im Blickfeld" von der Polizei
> einsperren.



 wegen Belästigung 


  [FONT=&quot]Wenn die Leute es drauf ankommen lassen, was ich aber bisher nicht erlebt habe, wir haben hier einige Angler bei der Polizei, das würde echt lustig werden wenn dann der Anglerpolizist auftaucht.[/FONT]


----------



## Wasserpatscher (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Tut mir leid, ich kapier's nicht! Wie ich's auch dreh' und wende, ich kapier's nicht!

Man kann sagen, Angeln ist ein Zeitvertreib: Wofür brauche ich dann einen Zeitvertreib beim Zeitvertreib? Und ab wann braucht man dann den Zeitvertreib beim Zeitvertreib beim Zeitvertreib???

Oder man sagt, Angeln ist kein Zeitvertreib, sondern eine - mehr oder weniger - ernste Sache. (Egal, wie man diese Sache nennt, Meditation, Nahrungserwerb, Naturerlebnis, Geschicklichkeitstraining, Jagdtriebbefriedigung ....) Ja, dann brauche ich erst recht keinen Zeitvertreib!

Was ausser Langeweile erfordert einen Zeitvertreib? Aber wem's beim Angeln langweilig wird, der sollte vielleicht zum Spinn- oder Fliegenfischer konvertieren. Mir ist jedenfalls noch nie langweilig geworden beim Angeln, nicht eine Zehntelsekunde!


----------



## Mekiboarders (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Lies halt eine Angelzeitschrift oder quatsche mal einen
älteren Fischer an,gugst du mal wie seine Montage aussieht
was für Köder der hat und quetsch ihn über alles mögliche aus!
Kannst dabei viel lernen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Schließe mich dem Wasserpatscher zu 100 % an.

Radio, Gameboy, Handy...... hat alles nix beim Angeln zu suchen. Ich fliehe vor diesen Dingen ans Wasser.

Wer ohne Unterhaltungselektronik nicht sein kann, bedient sich besser eines virtuellen Angelspiels an der Playstation. 

Ralf


----------



## Der Wobbler (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

GENAU SO ISSES ! Wasserplatscher hat recht und Ralle 24 auch !

Ich hatte beim Angeln von Pose auf Spinnfischen umgestellt und prompt einen Hecht an der Angel und was hatte ich nicht dabei ???? Den Foto oder das Fotohandy ! Super Sache, das war mein erster Hecht und auch noch unter Maß ! Das bedeutete, Haken ab und nochmal tief in die Augen geschaut nochmal an dem Fisch gezogen (er wurde nicht länger) und zurück in's Wasser (ohne Bild !) Naja war aber eine schöne Aktion !


----------



## olafson (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> GENAU SO ISSES ! Wasserplatscher hat recht und Ralle 24 auch !
> 
> Ich hatte beim Angeln von Pose auf Spinnfischen umgestellt und prompt einen Hecht an der Angel und was hatte ich nicht dabei ???? Den Foto oder das Fotohandy ! Super Sache, das war mein erster Hecht und auch noch unter Maß ! Das bedeutete, Haken ab und nochmal tief in die Augen geschaut nochmal an dem Fisch gezogen (er wurde nicht länger) und zurück in's Wasser (ohne Bild !) Naja war aber eine schöne Aktion !


 
hast du schon mal probiert die fische zusammen zu drucken
(müssten dann dicker werden ) :q:q:q
mfg olafson


----------



## Der Wobbler (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



olafson schrieb:


> hast du schon mal probiert die fische zusammen zu drucken
> (müssten dann dicker werden ) :q:q:q
> mfg olafson


;+ Seit wann wird der Umfang gemessen ? Ich habe gedacht, die länge ist wichtig !!!#d HA HA HA HA !
Und wenn du dem Hecht in's Maul bläst - werden seine Augen größer !:v#w


----------



## Starcrunch (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



NorbertF schrieb:


> dazu fällt mir nichts mehr ein...


Hab Nachsehen mit ihnen


----------



## Mendener (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem Wasserpatscher zu 100 % an.
> 
> Radio, Gameboy, Handy...... hat alles nix beim Angeln zu suchen. Ich fliehe vor diesen Dingen ans Wasser.
> 
> ...



|good: es gibt doch immer noch die Natur ... und viele viele Bilder machen ...


----------



## Sharixxa (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Beim Angeln wirds net langweilig !

Wenn nix beisst hab ich immernoch Posen-TV , und Zeit zum ueberlegen wieso nix beisst ^^

Aber mal im Ernst, geht Pizza service wirklich bis an den See ?

Hab ich noch nie probiert, waer aber mal ne echte idee 

Jueppueeeeee

Shari


----------



## angelemanze (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

nase bohren, ohren sauber machen machen und dann funktioniert es auch mit dem nachbar- der unterhält dich ein wenig-


----------



## Der Wobbler (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich bin normalerweise, immer am basteln - komischerweise brauche ich das am Wasser nicht und diese ruhe hält bei mir sogar einige Tage an !
Ausser ich bekäme eine Pizza an's Wasser - da wäre die Hektik sofort wieder da ! :q


----------



## alf1987 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Normalerweise gehört ein Buch zur Ausrüstung und ein mp3 Player ganz einfach aus dem Grund das ich dann einfach das Hörbuch von dem buch evtl auch habe und es dann nachts anhören kann , jedenfalls mit einem ohr und das ohne licht anzuhaben.... finde ich eigentlich gar net so übel muss ich sagen.
Tagsüber einfach ein Fernglas mitnehmen etc und schwupps hat man was zutun Vögel beobachten etc


----------



## ZanderKai (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

musik hören oder einfach nur dasitzen oder liegen udn die natur genießen ...irgend was kann man imma machen...|supergri


----------



## Enrick (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Langeweile beim Angeln ?

Hatte ich noch nie ...

Angeln ist für mich Entspannung pur und willkommene Abwechslung zum Berufsalltag ... ne Tasse Kaffee, ein Zigarettchen und einfach nur in Ruhe auf den nächsten Biß warten.

Und zwischendurch den am Weiher immer reichlich vorhandenen Junganglern erklären, weshalb mir nicht langweilig wird, Haken schonend aus Fingern und anderen Körperteilen entfernen :q
, Hilfe beim Keschern leisten usw.

Auf das Handy kann ich leider berufsbedingt nicht verzichten (außer Sonntags), aber das klingelt höchstens vier oder füf Mal am Tag.

Gruß

Mat


----------



## Pit der Barsch (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

beim nachtangeln auf aal wenn die flaute kommt.fang ich meistens an wollhandkrabben zu reißen. weil die dinger gehen immer:v


----------



## Fishing (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Enrick schrieb:


> ... Angeln ist für mich Entspannung pur und willkommene Abwechslung zum Berufsalltag ... ne Tasse Kaffee, ein Zigarettchen und einfach nur in Ruhe auf den nächsten Biß warten.  ...



|good:         |stolz:


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Das geht hier garnicht !


----------



## Enrick (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Re-FLeX schrieb:


> auch gelöscht


Was möchte uns der Verfasser wohl mit diesen Worten sagen ?


----------



## Re-FLeX (12. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Gelöscht !!

und gleichzeitig eine Ermahnung diese Wortwahl zu unterlassen !

edit by ralle


----------



## Gufi Angler (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



Mendener schrieb:


> Jo, das wird teuer. |peinlich für uns Angler ... ich hoffe das war Spass!




Das war natürlich nur spass ich besitze nicht einmal eins ^^ ne ich sitze nur und beobachte das gewässer


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

...na dann....


----------



## LUKA$ (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

Langeweile beim nageln kenne ich gar nicht !!!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

ich hole mir dann einen ..unter:vik::q


----------



## Brassenfan (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

macht sicher spaß wa ?? #6


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*

...wenn man beim angeln nichts anderes zu tun hat...also ich konzentriere mich auf´s angeln....hab spass dabei...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Zeitvertreib! Beim Angeln*



andre23 schrieb:


> ...wenn man beim angeln nichts anderes zu tun hat...also ich konzentriere mich auf´s angeln....hab spass dabei...nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


 


ganz genau#6


----------

